# Fuel Line Size



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought a 2011 Nissan/Hatsu 20hp 4 stroke awhile back. The manual doesn't specify the fuel line size. The fuel will be in the bow so its going to have a 20' run or so. 3/8" or 5/16"? I'm leaning toward 5/16", the type 1 3/8" is huge.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

5/16 will be fine but I run ethanol free and ONLY get 3 years out of the "Best"? line available


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

5/16 is PlENTY
3/8 will feed 400 hp from that length


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I can get 5/16 over a 3/8 barb ezy peezy with this ...


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

